

Apple Watch: Faulty Taptic Engine Slows Rollout - miiiiiike
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-watch-faulty-taptic-engine-slows-roll-out-1430339460

======
socceroos
For what it's worth, I've voted for your particular article since you've got a
title that actually communicates it's content. I like that....a lot.

Edit: turns out you posted both articles...

